# Blood Drive



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone watching Blood Drive on Syfy?

I can't believe i missed this when it was first on, i found it last night on Syfy On Demand.

It's awesome, apocalyptic grindhouse, death race, Troma style humour and gore...lots of gore, cannibals, zombies, fembots etc and a corrupt global corporation. All great ingredients!

Can't believe it was cancelled after the first series 

NSFW trailer...probably....


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Great series - loved it.


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Watched it all when it was on first, loved it as well. Right up my street..


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

After watching that trailer, no wonder it got canned after the 1st series :lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Naddy37 said:


> After watching that trailer, no wonder it got canned after the 1st series


Looks bloody dreadful doesn't it 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

